# The Crew Beta Key zu verschenken



## CoDBFgamer (26. August 2014)

Hallo,

habe unerwarteter Weise noch einen Beta Key für The Crew von Ubisoft erhalten, da ich aber schon einen von PCGames bekam, möchte ich diesen verschenken.
Natürlich gilt: Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. 

CoDBFgamer


----------



## chbdiablo (27. August 2014)

Wenn du ihn noch hast, ich würde ihn nehmen, jetzt wo ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (27. August 2014)

Hast ne PN.


----------

